# The Judge or bigfoots?



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I was wondering what you all thought of the new decoys from flambeau? uke: I know that they look a lot like the bigfoots. I wonder if anybodys knows if they have a better foot base on them? I didn't have very good luck hunting with the old decoys in high wind days. Did any of you have that problem? I still like bigfoots over any full body out there.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Foots all the way! The judge was obviously made to look like a bigfoot, and in shape they do. However when it comes to paint, material, and foot base they're basically a dressed up persuader. Right now they have them priced the same as higdon's at $75 a 4-pack. Personally for that price I'd just take the higdon's...or better yet pay the extra $25 for foots. Money well spent in my opinion.

Have you seen the new "hard core" decoys? Simply unreal, they look about as real as can be. I thought the only way you could beat bigfoots would be by using stuffers, but these are definitely more realistic looking...then again for $480 a dozen they should be!!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

These "hard core" dekes are new to me. Where can I see them? Who sells them?

Thanks,


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hard Core Decoy Photos

I've never seen them in person, but from the photos they look to be the best decoys you'll see in a long time.

$480/doz. does weigh a very hefty price tag. Personally, if you need to spend that much on decoys just to get the birds to decoy....I think you better go scout out a new roost.  oke:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I got the chance to see them in person and they are a quality decoy. They are a hard plastic decoy reinforced by being filled with foam...you could probably drive a truck over one.

I agree they probably aren't necessary to shoot geese but they sure as hell can't hurt!


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Ya the hard core decoys are great. My buddy and I have a few comeing I can't wait to see them. I haven't seen the judge in person but just think that you can't go wrong with the foots ya know.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

hnkerhntr you ordered some of those hardcores ehhh how many and when you getum....will you have them when i come up!big spender


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

we just have six comeing, that is all. The price is just way to high for me. But I can't wait to see them. I will let you know they might be here by the time you come up. I don't know for sure they said that they would be here the first part of august so you know how that goes. Take it easy woods and remember to TURN EM INSIDE OUT!! :beer:


----------

